# Silly things that attract us to people.



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

I thought we needed a happy thread! I was going to put this in the Just for fun section until I realized I wasn't kidding. Memorize this and win my heart ....any other silly/geeky/ fun personality things that attract you to your sexual preference.

http://api.ning.com/files/jpRTfxd4o...jJ8EInfn/pokemonlove.jpg?width=737&height=469


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I will instantly fall in love with any woman who can play Cannibal Corpse riffs.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

anymouse said:


> \m/


Exactly.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

anymouse said:


> did you see the knife-weilding viking in pics thread? very \m/


I didn't. Link?

Though I am partial to the blood and corpses kind of \m/ and not so much the pagan/viking/folk kind of \m/


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

anymouse said:


> oh, yes, grindcore, ya? i know that already. it's the first thing that comes to mind with you is that, actually. and it's the main pics thread, but okay i'll link.


Cool picture. I approve of both, the act of wielding as well as the wielder.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I like this thread.


Guys who know how to code, could beat me at trivial pursuit, good at chemistry/physics/math... nerds basically. Best flavour of men for me! Lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Women who quote Ian MayKaye.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

kathy903 said:


> I like this thread.
> 
> Guys who know how to code, could beat me at trivial pursuit, good at chemistry/physics/math... nerds basically. Best flavour of men for me! Lol


My major is chem engineering....rawr.. lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

^ My man better watch out, seems like we will have a single displacement reaction.

Hahaha.

SO JUST KIDDING!
Had to do the chem joke XD


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I like guys with geeky qualities too. 
Hmm I like when someone has a passion or really loves something, even if it's completely dorky.
Ooh and a completely random physical one would be guys wearing jackets with a crazy shirt underneath. I really don't know why. xD
And smiley people.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

kathy903 said:


> ^ My man better watch out, seems like we will have a single displacement reaction.
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> ...


:b


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Personally, I've always been attracted to a woman who has a deep knowledge of herself and the world and has an intellectual mind. I don't like know-it-alls, so she has to be humble in her approach or I'd think she's full of herself. A girl like that, oh baby.


----------



## JDav (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess someone who likes a certain one of my hobbies almost exactly as much as I do, that turns me on.


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

I like guys who can spend and hour or more with me talking about star trek, doctor who, battlestar galactica, or any various nerdy things.

Also someone who can enjoy a good cartoon day with me.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i like this thread. there are trivial things that attracts me to individuals but i can't think of anything else right now other than people who play the ukulele.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Messy bed hair.


----------



## pink (Oct 13, 2010)

guys that wear hoodies, 
and guys with dischevelled hair and facial stubble


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Best secret attraction


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

Certain female voices can instantly make me whip my head around to find where that voice comes from. A voice that's pretty high pitched, but still soft and quiet is more than likely going to cause me to become obsessed with the girl.

Also, I love pale skin. Screw you Jersey shore.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

women who use puns or like puns and/or sarcasm


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

heroin said:


> Cool picture. I approve of both, the act of wielding as well as the wielder.


:boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sarcasmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The person I first fell hard for had quirky, frantic body language and expressions, and was very warm and open but with a no BS style and had passion. No one's ever mesmerised me with body language and movement before.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> Sarcasmmmmmmmmm!


Sarcasm doesn't go over well.


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

a girl that enjoys the beach as much as i do,and dont care alot about her outside,i mean,her hair and stuff,O_O,oh well and an athletic girl that enjoys volleyball and likes to do sports and videogamesO_O,which is a wierd combo.but yea...i dont need a girl that teases me!!hell no,i need a girl that plays with me lol


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm into ditzy girls, not to the point where she can't keep a deep conversation, but someone who can laugh at herself & not take life so seriously. Also, the biting of the lip! That can drive me crazy, big turn on.


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> I'm into ditzy girls, not to the point where she can't keep a deep conversation, but someone who can laugh at herself & not take life so seriously. Also, the biting of the lip! That can drive me crazy, big turn on.


 are u bi?u know cause i can make the lips bitting..O_O


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Sarcasm doesn't go over well.


:yes Sarcasm really gets under my skin, can't stand it.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

People who watch old sitcoms, Dads army, Blackadder and the like.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Vanilllabb said:


> :yes Sarcasm really gets under my skin, can't stand it.


well aren't you the life of the party.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

senrab said:


> well aren't you the life of the party.


I like other types of humor, but half the time I don't even realize when someone is being sarcastic, it just makes me feel awkward & confused. Never understood how someone can enjoy sarcasm...it's just not me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Boo human!

Girls and guys that know "a lot" is two words! Hot!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Vanilllabb said:


> I like other types of humor, but half the time I don't even realize when someone is being sarcastic, it just makes me feel awkward & confused. Never understood how someone can enjoy sarcasm...it's just not me.


That's what I mean by "It doesn't go over well." I've been known to be sarcastic, and sometimes misconstrued words can heart feelings and ostracize people, especially on a word based forum.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Vanilllabb said:


> I like other types of humor, but half the time I don't even realize when someone is being sarcastic, it just makes me feel awkward & confused. Never understood how someone can enjoy sarcasm...it's just not me.


I was being sarcastic...LMAO


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

senrab said:


> I was being sarcastic...LMAO


Internet abbreviations don't settle well, either. For instance, I now wonder if you're really literally laughing your *** off. That must hurt some.

If someone types LOL they better be "laughing out loud," not just typing it.

Big turn off.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

senrab said:


> I was being sarcastic...LMAO


Haha, Ohh gee.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone that enjoys Avatar: The Last Airbender as much as I do will 'bend'their way into my heart XD ha!


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

OMG vanila,that picture is too hawt....was it on cali?O_O


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

dominicwalli said:


> OMG vanila,that picture is too hawt....was it on cali?O_O


California? :stu
Indeed it is, just so happends to be Adriana lima, she's a babe huh? :yes


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> California? :stu
> Indeed it is, just so happends to be Adriana lima, she's a babe huh? :yes


 lmaooo i know adriana limaO_O,she blocked me from her youtube account,shes like a super model right?


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> Best secret attraction


I feel the same way!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Someone who's willing to have fun cooking stuff just for the hell of it.
Someone who occasionally runs their hand through their slightly floppy hair (without looking obsessed about it).


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> Internet abbreviations don't settle well, either. For instance, I now wonder if you're really literally laughing your *** off. That must hurt some.
> 
> If someone types LOL they better be "laughing out loud," not just typing it.
> 
> Big turn off.


:b:b:b


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Lately I've been having fantasies about girls breaking down in tears in front of me. I don't know why, but it is attractive.

(To clarify, I'm not saying I get off on making girls suffer :afr)


----------



## Rodeo3point2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Women who like to talk about politics...there aren't enough of them. I hate talking about boring everyday life but give me a woman who can deliver a lecture on the debt ceiling debate and I'm in love.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice hands, self-deprecating humor, and a guy who wears corduroy pants. Maybe it's because I had a crush on Shaggy from Scooby Doo growing up... =\


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Ive always found that rope ankle bracelets and blue finger nail polish are major turn-ons


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

Rodeo3point2 said:


> Women who like to talk about politics...there aren't enough of them. I hate talking about boring everyday life but give me a woman who can deliver a lecture on the debt ceiling debate and I'm in love.


That is so awesome! I LOVE to talk about politics. I am a political science major, but only professors seem to want to talk to me about it.

If that is how you fall in love, you would be head over heels in love with me, until i started to talk too much or long.


----------



## Rodeo3point2 (Jun 18, 2011)

nmpennea said:


> That is so awesome! I LOVE to talk about politics. I am a political science major, but only professors seem to want to talk to me about it.
> 
> If that is how you fall in love, you would be head over heels in love with me, until i started to talk too much or long.


I used to be a Political Science major but have since changed things a bit. Although my unofficial advisor for Urban Planning is still my old Poli Sci advisor. I too usually just talk to my professors when I can, I used to try to make up excuses to go to office hours.

I don't care if people lean to the left or the right...as long as they care about what is going on with the country. My specialization is in Public Admin but I like to learn about political economics when I can. Sitting back and listening to someone make there case is one of my favorite pastimes actually. But I digress.


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

Rodeo3point2 said:


> I used to be a Political Science major but have since changed things a bit. Although my unofficial advisor for Urban Planning is still my old Poli Sci advisor. I too usually just talk to my professors when I can, I used to try to make up excuses to go to office hours.
> 
> I don't care if people lean to the left or the right...as long as they care about what is going on with the country. My specialization is in Public Admin but I like to learn about political economics when I can. Sitting back and listening to someone make there case is one of my favorite pastimes actually. But I digress.


I am aiming for social welfare policy for a masters. I just have a lot to do to get into grad school.

But it is just nice to know that I will not chase every guy away when I get passionate and care too much about things in politics.

It has happened, I just care so much about it. It is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Rodeo3point2 (Jun 18, 2011)

nmpennea said:


> I am aiming for social welfare policy for a masters. I just have a lot to do to get into grad school.
> 
> But it is just nice to know that I will not chase every guy away when I get passionate and care too much about things in politics.
> 
> It has happened, I just care so much about it. It is kind of ridiculous.


There are a lot of good guys out there who are interested in these topics as well. Regardless of interest, any guy who is worth his salt (please excuse the old saying) won't be run off by a woman who has been claimed by something which she cares about so deeply.


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

Rodeo3point2 said:


> There are a lot of good guys out there who are interested in these topics as well. Regardless of interest, any guy who is worth his salt (please excuse the old saying) won't be run off by a woman who has been claimed by something which she cares about so deeply.


I know that. I am not looking to date now, it is just good to know it is out there. I refuse to be anyone but myself anyway. SO my passion for politics comes with me.

on an unrelated note....
Someone that can keep up with me while quoting The Princess Bride is another thing that can drive me to instant attraction.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

A girl who likes to abuse old people is always taken kindly to by me. I feel it's an activity that would be unique to us as a couple (I'm sure other couples do it, but not as many as you'd think) and it would truly strengthen the bonding experience knowing we can be comfortable with eachother at the expense of other humans. It feels like a way to counteract the constant mental nagging of SA, and as a team at that.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

A guy with fire red hair - a guy who cares about humanity - Some one who likes to get lost -someone who can teach me stuff but not in a "I know more than you" kind of way!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> A girl who likes to abuse old people is always taken kindly to by me. I feel it's an activity that would be unique to us as a couple (I'm sure other couples do it, but not as many as you'd think) and it would truly strengthen the bonding experience knowing we can be comfortable with eachother at the expense of other humans. It feels like a way to counteract the constant mental nagging of SA, and as a team at that.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Stubble!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

some girl who would get my dorky quirky sense of humor. If any1 knew me how I am, they would wonder if I ever gotten laid. I haven't been yet so there you have it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^
So maybe being yourself would get you laid? It could possibly get you killed though, so be careful.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


>


Gah, alas another lady does not enjoy my idea of a good time.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It always turns me on when a guy quotes the Simpsons.


Well...maybe not turns me on but I definitely enjoy it. :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

au Lait said:


> It always turns me on when a guy quotes the Simpsons.
> 
> Well...maybe not turns me on but I definitely enjoy it. :b


"No TV, no beer make Homer go something something..."

"Go Crazy?"

"Don't Mind if I do! EKFPEWFWEJfjewpofjewoifjoiewjoifjioewaoifhewaiohfijdhaifbea!!"

Don't enjoy too much. It's the only Simpsons quote I know.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

au Lait said:


> It always turns me on when a guy quotes the Simpsons.
> 
> Well...maybe not turns me on but I definitely enjoy it. :b


"Disco Stu has a craving for you!" :um


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I find the accent of the american girl, who I am kind of seeing, quite irresistable. Just the way she says certain words makes me want to squeeze her lol. Mostly I refrain from doing that though!

Oh and her laugh is adorable. A nice laugh clearly does it for me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

What attracts me to people in general:

- Open-minded people who not only accept others the way they are, but value them for the way they are, and especially if they value the differences between people
- People who laugh a lot

What attracts me to guys:

- Quiet (but reasonably confident and friendly/approachable)
- Shared taste in music/books/films - I think my tastes in some things are relatively unusual and I love it when someone likes the same things as I do


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm here looking for Tutliputli. Has anyone seen Tutliputli?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Honesty, cheerful outlook and the ability to laugh/at themselves.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> "No TV, no beer make Homer go something something..."
> 
> "Go Crazy?"
> 
> ...





BetaBoy90 said:


> "Disco Stu has a craving for you!" :um


:clap


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm here looking for Tutliputli. Has anyone seen Tutliputli?


I see you.


----------



## redneckmafia (Jul 14, 2011)

dirt


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Some sarcastic ability if used with a nice tone is charming.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> ^
> So maybe being yourself would get you laid? It could possibly get you killed though, so be careful.


Being dorky is being myself. I haven't been threatened with death...yet....lol..


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Silliness, real dorky common interests. Genuine connections and people I just click with. Similar sense of humour.


And simpsons quotes.. obviously



"My diagnosis, Bad babysittting!"


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

au Lait said:


> It always turns me on when a guy quotes the Simpsons.
> 
> Well...maybe not turns me on but I definitely enjoy it. :b


"Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter."


----------



## psgchisolm (Jul 8, 2011)

A girls cheeks. idk Why but I love a girl with "different cheeks".


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

a shaved head, wifebeater, jeans and boots--girl or guy


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

The way a girl says my name :mushy


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

A woman who thinks for herself, is thoughtful, introverted, reads a lot, and enjoys philosophy. . .


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2008)

A voice that sounds like they're always smiling
Carrying around fruit/veggies to snack on


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

--When I hear of some hardship that that person went through. Misery loves company? haha

--Longish hair

--Intelligent

--Passionate about something


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

As a female I'm incapable of understanding what it is that attracts me. Shiny things, I think? Tin foil, chrome, glitter, mirrors. Ohhhh yes, I want that.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> "Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter."


:boogie


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> As a female I'm incapable of understanding what it is that attracts me. Shiny things, I think? Tin foil, chrome, glitter, mirrors. Ohhhh yes, I want that.


http://blog.hostelbookers.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Mirror-Man-3.jpg


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have never tested this theory out on a female, but I know I love when people are ticklish. **** non ticklish people.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I LYKE BIG BUTTZ N I CAN-NAWT LIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEE...
!!!!!

:um


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

-Small, cute hands -Thick, nice shaped lips -a small waist and nice sized butt -a longer neck -The way a girl's hair falls by her ears, and when she brushes it behind them -a big wide smile -dimples on the lower back I find a lot of things attractive, that most people wouldn't on a female's face, like a slightly crooked nose, or a dimple in the chin(this is very attractive), dimples in the cheeks, white or near white but slightly crooked teeth... a lot more for the face.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

silly things that attract me to guys:

-perfect hands: slender but strong. nails CANNOT be long or bitten to ragged nubs... only cleanly trimmed right to the nail bed does it for me. and yes, this is one of the first things i notice.

-loud hysterical laughter. it weirdly makes me blush the first time they do it. the joy and openness of it. love the sound of a dude cackling uncontrollably. 

-the way he moves/does anything when he isn't aware anyone's watching. 

-the focus in his eyes when he's listening intently or trying to learn something. 

:heart :heart :heart


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

Anna said:


> silly things that attract me to guys:
> 
> -perfect hands: slender but strong. nails CANNOT be long or bitten to ragged nubs... only cleanly trimmed right to the nail bed does it for me. and yes, this is one of the first things i notice.
> 
> ...


 well i would b ur perfect man if it wasnt for ur nails issue..O_O,i hate cutting my nails lol,im lazy just for small stuff like thatO_O


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

^ hehe, yeah i have a somewhat lazy/disheveled look going for me as well. it's alright. i just can't get over the nail thing... gotta trim em dude. :b


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Anna said:


> silly things that attract me to guys:
> 
> -perfect hands: slender but strong. nails CANNOT be long or bitten to ragged nubs... only cleanly trimmed right to the nail bed does it for me. and yes, this is one of the first things i notice.


lol, some girl told me my nails are too well trimmed once, she said it's not good for a guy. Y'all need to make your minds up  (wtf who says y'all? really...)


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

^ different strokes... she just couldn't appreciate the beauty of well-groomed man hands i guess. :stu (i should say here that they have be manly, strong... delicate hands on a dude isn't my cup o' tea.)

and i say y'all all the damn time, sir. :b


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

My apologies, miss 

What makes for strong hands anyways lol. Strong arms i can do! Not sure about my hands?


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Paragon said:


> My apologies, miss
> 
> What makes for strong hands anyways lol. Strong arms i can do! Not sure about my hands?


Strong hands... if we high five and I can't feel my hand for a few minutes :lol

I think a guy should always be able to beat me in an arm wrestle :yes :lol


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

if you have strong arms, you have strong hands. the hands were there for all the work that made your arms strong. it's the _work_ that shows in his hands that i like... he doesn't just sit around doing nothing. and if he can keep em clean looking to boot... swooooon. :mushy and they should be tough, y'know? not all soft like a girl's.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> Strong hands... if we high five and I can't feel my hand for a few minutes :lol
> 
> I think a guy should always be able to beat me in an arm wrestle :yes :lol


I always high five my friend when I'm drunk and either miss completely or do it way too hard lol.

Pretty sure I've never lost an arm wrestle with a girl... unless it was on purpose 



Anna said:


> if you have strong arms, you have strong hands. the hands were there for all the work that made your arms strong. it's the _work_ that shows in his hands that i like... he doesn't just sit around doing nothing. and if he can keep em clean looking to boot... swooooon. :mushy and they should be tough, y'know? not all soft like a girl's.


I guess I have strong hands then?  I don't know if they're tough or soft, I shall have to do a poll lol.


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

Anna said:


> if you have strong arms, you have strong hands. the hands were there for all the work that made your arms strong. it's the _work_ that shows in his hands that i like... he doesn't just sit around doing nothing. and if he can keep em clean looking to boot... swooooon. :mushy and they should be tough, y'know? not all soft like a girl's.


 well,i work out at the beach..so my hand is pretty though,no,i dont do weightlifting..-_-,i do pushups,springs,pull ups,u know,physical workout,well i dont have strong forehandsO_O.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I 

:heart

Female

Australian

Accents

...

Jus' sayin'


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

humorous flirting can be quite fun :squeeze

and if he speaks intelligently too...oh yes...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Being relaxed, down to earth, and sarcastic.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Nothing a lot of the time.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AGE.
Older guys are ksdhfslbdfsbg. <3


----------



## SHYGIRLUV (Jun 17, 2011)

Guys who can be a dork to make me laugh  or arnt afraid to act silly just to put a smile on my face.. ))))))))))))


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

well...girls who are direct or bold,and honest of course. oh and for the boys..i like friends who like to play video games,and like to do sports.


----------



## bluemeanie27 (Jul 27, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Nice hands, self-deprecating humor, and a guy who wears corduroy pants. Maybe it's because I had a crush on Shaggy from Scooby Doo growing up... =\


Ha ha I totally did too! So I wasn't such an odd child after all. lol ZOINKS


----------



## bluemeanie27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Boys with high cheek bones, sideburns, comic book nerds, glasses, artists, weird little quirks, shy boys...I have a lot


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometimes if they remind me of someone else. Someone that can tell a couple of bad jokes and laugh about it. Still have that inner kid in them. If they have a certain "look" to them. It doesn't even have to be something society conventionally finds attractive. A guy gushing about stuff he likes and having his whole face light up like a kid on Christmas. I don't know, just really stupid stuff that just snatches my heart.


----------



## silverwave (Sep 11, 2010)

To me it's they way they speak and carry themselves. Turns me on


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

bluemeanie27 said:


> Boys with high cheek bones, sideburns, comic book nerds, glasses, artists, weird little quirks, shy boys...I have a lot


 lol....imagine all that in a guy...the ebst thing u can get from that is a howard wolowitz,and that is if he turns out a bit attractive


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Curly/wavy hair. I think all of the guys I've liked have had curly or wavy hair.


----------

